# 2022-2023 Market lamb



## Show Sebright (Jun 5, 2022)

Hi, I’m doing a market lamb this year. So I wanted to keep updates on him for y’all to ad your advice. I spent a year learning how to care for a market show lamb but now that I’m actually doing it, I realize that I know next to nothing. Please tell me what you think I can do to make Dutch the best market lamb.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 5, 2022)

So some pictures of when I bought Dutch on May 4th 2022. He was not halter broke so it was a wild couple of days.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 5, 2022)

Over the next very week until his testicles fell off I halter trained him and finally gave him a much needed bath. I
Found some rats in his water bucket. But @Baymule , @Mini Horses and some others helped me out with that.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 5, 2022)

Finally we shaved Dutch! The reveal was amazing. I went from having a fluffy lamb in the kids book to have an amazing show lamb. For my first time ever shaving something that wasn’t my goats beard I think I did great. Only 2 little cuts and non bled. I attempted to blend his legs . And there are some pictures of him after.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 5, 2022)

I starts with my leg wool and exercise program. Every other day he get his page washed, conditioned, pro hair 100 sprayed, and blowed out. On the days he is not getting his fabulous legs done we are doing small exercises and show practice. Usually we either do a mile walk in the shade and walk a few feet with just my hand guiding him no halter (his halter is still on in case something spooks him and I need to grab it) or bracing and setting to practice with a very short walk. Every day we play some game in the yard. His favorite is hide and seek. He weighs about 71 ish lbs.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 5, 2022)

I won’t as a pic because it’s kinda gross. He ripped open his wound from where his testicals fell off. It healed up not I was very scary. I thought i killed my market lamb!


They last 3 days he has been having soft poop. I’m not sure why. I got him some horse dewormer that’s safe for him and gave him enough for 50lbs. I was scared to over dose him. It seems better today.

I wanted to thank @Poka_Doodle , @Mini Horses , and @Baymule for the help so far.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2022)

You are doing a great job! Even more important, you are enjoying your lamb!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 6, 2022)

I took Dutch on a 0.6 mile walk this morning. He was playing with the feed scoops. Now he is just eating my chair…


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2022)

Awww he’s so cute!


----------



## Legamin (Jun 6, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Hi, I’m doing a market lamb this year. So I wanted to keep updates on him for y’all to ad your advice. I spent a year learning how to care for a market show lamb but now that I’m actually doing it, I realize that I know next to nothing. Please tell me what you think I can do to make Dutch the best market lamb.


Well you want to start with a really CUTE lamb…..and you seem to have got that covered!  We started our boy on mom and grass with no grain and got him to 60lb in 7 weeks.  We’ve pulled our market lamb off mom because they were overwhelming the ewe’s milk production…a couple days of hootin and hollering from the respective pastures and then it quieted down.  We are currently at the eight week mark on nothing but grass averaging 85-90lb and they’ve dressed out with almost 3” of wool…which has to come off for show…which is a real shame because the Leicester Longwool is KNOWN for their beautiful wool!  All I can recommend is spend time with him, get the training harness on him for 15 min to half hour at a time so he is calm and compliant.  Work on stance.  I use alfalfa cubes to  generate interest in standing stock still for the judges.  We have a bit of a different judging for the breed because they are so rare there are not enough to choose a 1st-3rd with others not winning.  Instead we may have the only lamb of the breed so the judging is on a 5 star system with a certificate for each lamb at the end.  5 stars is a breeding lamb of exceptional quality that can bring the very best price….but, understandably, judges are reluctant to pass out 5 stars because too many will dilute the honor…and eventually the breed if standards aren’t upheld. 
This year I think we lucked out and cannot imagine our boy not getting at lease 4-4.8 stars.  He is so close to breed standards perfection that I have to pinch myself when I check on him!
Your lamb is beautiful.  Keep the back straight by not overfeeding and work on the leg stance, keeping them spread for a solid stance which gives the judge access to his hind quarters checks.  When your take him make sure you have a wet warm cloth in a zip lock baggy just in case he gets a bit of nerves and starts making a mess on his back end from looseness.  I don’t know why this happens but sometimes it’s a thing.  Though I spend more effort on raising and selling quality breeding stock I sometimes get them judged just to have something on the wall that justifies the prices.  if ‘grass fed/grain fed’ are not limited by the judges you should check about a week before the event to make sure his back is flat and wide enough to set a spirit level on…if there is any deficiency this can sometimes be worked out by grain feeding a little bit to fill out the mid back and hips if they seem a bit narrow.  We have to watch out because it’s easy for our show ram to tip the scales at 360+lbs at nine months and if they are not calm, cooperative and ready….you just don’t want to take them into the ring.  So temperament is a thing that you want to focus on and try to get him really comfortable around noise and people and strange sheep.
Fairs and judging are a bit loose and focused on 4H in our region so I really don’t have much advice for the fancier or high level shows…I doubt I will ever get to that point.  But I will wish you good luck and hope you come away with the Blue!


----------



## Legamin (Jun 6, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I took Dutch on a 0.6 mile walk this morning. He was playing with the feed scoops. Now he is just eating my chair…


That is a stunning lamb!  Hope you do well!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 6, 2022)

Omg the storm came from nowhere! I got to the school to feed him this afternoon and it started pouring and the lightning started. I had to go home 🙁. I’m going back now in the flooding yard. I’m so happy Dutch lives on a huge sand pile.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 6, 2022)

Legamin said:


> Well you want to start with a really CUTE lamb…..and you seem to have got that covered!  We started our boy on mom and grass with no grain and got him to 60lb in 7 weeks.  We’ve pulled our market lamb off mom because they were overwhelming the ewe’s milk production…a couple days of hootin and hollering from the respective pastures and then it quieted down.  We are currently at the eight week mark on nothing but grass averaging 85-90lb and they’ve dressed out with almost 3” of wool…which has to come off for show…which is a real shame because the Leicester Longwool is KNOWN for their beautiful wool!  All I can recommend is spend time with him, get the training harness on him for 15 min to half hour at a time so he is calm and compliant.  Work on stance.  I use alfalfa cubes to  generate interest in standing stock still for the judges.  We have a bit of a different judging for the breed because they are so rare there are not enough to choose a 1st-3rd with others not winning.  Instead we may have the only lamb of the breed so the judging is on a 5 star system with a certificate for each lamb at the end.  5 stars is a breeding lamb of exceptional quality that can bring the very best price….but, understandably, judges are reluctant to pass out 5 stars because too many will dilute the honor…and eventually the breed if standards aren’t upheld.
> This year I think we lucked out and cannot imagine our boy not getting at lease 4-4.8 stars.  He is so close to breed standards perfection that I have to pinch myself when I check on him!
> Your lamb is beautiful.  Keep the back straight by not overfeeding and work on the leg stance, keeping them spread for a solid stance which gives the judge access to his hind quarters checks.  When your take him make sure you have a wet warm cloth in a zip lock baggy just in case he gets a bit of nerves and starts making a mess on his back end from looseness.  I don’t know why this happens but sometimes it’s a thing.  Though I spend more effort on raising and selling quality breeding stock I sometimes get them judged just to have something on the wall that justifies the prices.  if ‘grass fed/grain fed’ are not limited by the judges you should check about a week before the event to make sure his back is flat and wide enough to set a spirit level on…if there is any deficiency this can sometimes be worked out by grain feeding a little bit to fill out the mid back and hips if they seem a bit narrow.  We have to watch out because it’s easy for our show ram to tip the scales at 360+lbs at nine months and if they are not calm, cooperative and ready….you just don’t want to take them into the ring.  So temperament is a thing that you want to focus on and try to get him really comfortable around noise and people and strange sheep.
> Fairs and judging are a bit loose and focused on 4H in our region so I really don’t have much advice for the fancier or high level shows…I doubt I will ever get to that point.  But I will wish you good luck and hope you come away with the Blue!


That’s cool, do you have any pictures of them? Shows are a very high level of competition here. It kinda crazy how these people get so competitive! I’m getting really close to Dutch, he ate my earbuds 😒. I got the metal out but he still broke them


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 6, 2022)

I got him a ball to keep his hay in. He seems to not care but he just got fed sooo.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 7, 2022)

I got Dutch’s legs done this morning. Forgot to get a picture. He weighs 80-85lbs (he kept walking off the scale). I’ll sit there and put him, bug when I stop he kicks me! He was jumping around and fell in the mud lol. His to wipe his face and belly off.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

So we got lots of deadly plants so can y’all help me ID them and tell ‘em if they are actually deadly? And how to keep them away.
First up is nightshade????






Next- idk what this is


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

I’m planing on sheering Dutch Saturday. He already have a ton of wool! It is in the upper 90s today! I feel so bad for Dutch.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2022)

The first one is nightshade. I wear gloves to pull it up. If the juice from the stalks gets on my hands, I react to it. The second is pigweed, it looks to be blooming and going to seed. Yay. (not) It will make a big bushy thorny plant. While it is young, sheep will eat the leaves. Once it is big and tough, they aren't interested. It will reproduce and make ba-jillions of the pesky things.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> The first one is nightshade. I wear gloves to pull it up. If the juice from the stalks gets on my hands, I react to it. The second is pigweed, it looks to be blooming and going to seed. Yay. (not) It will make a big bushy thorny plant. While it is young, sheep will eat the leaves. Once it is big and tough, they aren't interested. It will reproduce and make ba-jillions of the pesky things.


Thanks. I was pulling up the nightshade and these boys got all over me. What are they? I noticed they are on every plant out here

Also Dutch had been sneezing that last 2 days. I didn’t thing that is was a problem but today when he sneezed he got snot on his face. Is he ok? Should I find a vet to come test him for a respiratory illness?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2022)

Don’t know what the bugs are, some sort of assassin bug? Stink bug? 

No advice on snotty sneeze. Pollen up his nose?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Don’t know what the bugs are, some sort of assassin bug? Stink bug?
> 
> No advice on snotty sneeze. Pollen up his nose?


Hopefully it doesn’t bite me or Dutch. Maybe.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 9, 2022)

The snotty nose can be from a cold.  If it doesn't clear up in another day or so call the vet to avoid pneumonia.  How many days till your fair?  If he needs antibiotics, there are withdrawal times he needs to be off them before slaughter.  If he needs antibiotics, get a note from the vet as to what he gave, and the slaughter withdrawal dates, in case the Fair Livestock Office ask about meds given.  You don't want to get disqualified for not following the rules regarding meds.

When shearing a market lamb, shampoo with dish soap to cut the lanolin and add a few drops of laundry bluing to the rinse water.  The laundry bluing will brighten his white coat and make him stand out in the ring. Trim hooves a week before the Fair so he doesn't get sore feet.  A limping lamb won't be considered for first place.  Shear while he is wet, or at least damp. 

Good luck!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 9, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> The snotty nose can be from a cold.  If it doesn't clear up in another day or so call the vet to avoid pneumonia.  How many days till your fair?  If he needs antibiotics, there are withdrawal times he needs to be off them before slaughter.  If he needs antibiotics, get a note from the vet as to what he gave, and the slaughter withdrawal dates, in case the Fair Livestock Office ask about meds given.  You don't want to get disqualified for not following the rules regarding meds.
> 
> When shearing a market lamb, shampoo with dish soap to cut the lanolin and add a few drops of laundry bluing to the rinse water.  The laundry bluing will brighten his white coat and make him stand out in the ring. Trim hooves a week before the Fair so he doesn't get sore feet.  A limping lamb won't be considered for first place.  Shear while he is wet, or at least damp.
> 
> Good luck!


Well it is usually in the 90s all day here bu who knows it’s Florida. His fair is in May so we have time. Thanks for the tip on getting him white.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 10, 2022)

So I shaved Dutch agin. I’m think that’s I will be shaving him every 3 weeks because it got here. He has these wave marks after I shaved him, how do I get those to go away?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2022)

That's a question for @Ridgetop!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 11, 2022)

Baymule said:


> That's a question for @Ridgetop!


Ok. I’ll try to get a better picture today


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2022)

I am enjoying you having so much fun with your lamb!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 11, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I am enjoying you having so much fun with your lamb!


Thanks. We played hide and go seek this morning. Here are some pictures they aren’t that good but hopefully you can see the waves. Just noticed my fish have ick 🙁. But I treated my tank and hopefully it clears up soon


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 12, 2022)

I’ll be at a FFA event all next week so my parents are taking care of Dutch. He will be so confused , poor Dutch.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 12, 2022)

What kind of clipper and what size blade are you using on your clipper?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 12, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> What kind of clipper and what size blade are you using on your clipper?


It is the Andes 10 ultra edge blade
The clippers are Andes AGC 2 speed, super speed +, blue


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 12, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> His fair is in May so we have time.


Is that May of 2023?  That is a long way off!

One problem you are having is with the clipper.  The Andis clipper you are using s for dogs and goats.  Unless you use a clipper with a sheep head you run the risk of clogging the blades with lanolin and dirt that is held in the wool by the lanolin.  A clipper with a sheep head is what is recommended for shearing sheep,  If you are clipping after washing your sheep with dish soap to cut the grease in the wool, you are probably able to shear the wool but will eventually burn out your clipper motor.

The reason you are getting "stripes" is due to the narrow width of the Andis clipper blades.  The type of blades you have are about 1 1/2" wide. Standard sheep shearing blades are 3" wide.  Since you are using a clipper that is not designed for lambs, you will have to adjust your shearing.  You need to overlap each stroke of the clipper to remove the blade marks as you do each sweep of the clipper. Pull the hide tight as you shear.  After shearing the first time you can wash the lamb again, and try to remove more wool.  Shearing the lamb while wet or heavily damp is easier than shearing dry wool and will give you a cleaner cut.  






Hope this helps.  There are also shearing tutorials on U Tube.  Make sure you watch the "show shearing" tutorial instead of a tutorial about shearing wool sheep for the fleece.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 13, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Is that May of 2023?  That is a long way off!
> 
> One problem you are having is with the clipper.  The Andis clipper you are using s for dogs and goats.  Unless you use a clipper with a sheep head you run the risk of clogging the blades with lanolin and dirt that is held in the wool by the lanolin.  A clipper with a sheep head is what is recommended for shearing sheep,  If you are clipping after washing your sheep with dish soap to cut the grease in the wool, you are probably able to shear the wool but will eventually burn out your clipper motor.
> 
> ...


Yes this helps me. Do you think the blade im using is fine? Thanks for the help


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 13, 2022)

You don't need to use anything too fine.  Using a finer blade takes a chance on cutting your lamb.  When we showed dairy goats, DS2 and 3 used surgical blades on the udders and had to be extremely careful not to nick the tender skin.  They would shave udders before milking when the udders were full to avoid wrinkly skin.

Another secret to shearing - if you ever show a black animal (sheep or goat) shear or shave a little sooner since you want the black coat to grow out enough that it doesn't show any white skin underneath. Usually a week before fair.  Black market lambs are very eye catching in the ring because of their color.  The problem is that because they are black the judge has trouble identifying muscle ripples.  All muscling disappears into the black of the coat.  Just like wearing black to appear slimmer - the color hides any ripples!  A black market lamb has to be extremely good and very long to show well in the ring.  A better color is a dark iron gray lamb.  Again you want to leave a week's worth of wool on him to show up better.  And again he will be more eye catching in the ring since everyone else will have a white lamb.  

These are tricks to try once you have more experience choosing and showing market lambs.  

FYI:  Make sure to scrub your lamb's hooves with a small brush to get all manure out of them.  You can polish your lamb's hooves with an oily rag a you enter the show ring.  Leave the rag at the ring gate.  Cleanliness of your uniform and lamb are important in Showmanship.  When you compete in Showmanship, the judge does not judge the animal but how you present him, and the cleanliness and care with which he is groomed.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks you so much @Ridgetop this helps me a lot.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 18, 2022)

So I got some advice from a previous show sheep girl near me. I got him to brace!!! Here are some pictures of him. Dose he look knock kneed?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 19, 2022)

So I trimmed Dutch’s hoofs and now he is slightly dragging his back left hoof. I’m keeping and eye on him now but he is still jumping around.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 19, 2022)

Sometimes you can get a bit close when clipping.  That is why I said to trim hooves about a week ahead of the show just in case this happens.  You can also train him to brace by putting hm on a bale of straw or hay and stacking hm up with his rear feet near the rear edge. It will teach him that if he tries to back up he will fall off the bale and he will instead push forward.  

Legs from hock down should be a straight line so you can stack as far apart as to show that straight up and down line - Close together set of rear legs will give the impression of narrow butt and no meat.  A good market animal has width between the legs.

When teaching showmanship to my project members ad to my children, we used an old wardrobe mirror door that we set up against the wall of the house.  The kids could use it to see what their lamb, goat, calf, etc. looked like from the side.  It is hard to understand what the instructor is telling you when you can only see the top of the animal looking down.  The mirror meant the kids could see the side view (judge's view) of the animal in the mirror and correlate it with what they saw from the top of the animal while setting it up.  It was super helpful.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 20, 2022)

UHG I hate being sick. I feel like I’m not giving Dutch enough attention right now. But we had fun and he jumped in mud! As soon as I get better I am washing him head to toe. Have y’all ever had a sheep herd you? He will push his head into the back of my knees and then hop from side to side directing me to his stall.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 23, 2022)

I have been working on setting Dutch up and now I can get his legs perfectly squared without having to see the mirror.  Still don’t want to brace much but that is ok.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 23, 2022)

Looking good!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 24, 2022)

So, I found out sheep have a sweet gland above this hooves. But Dutch as hair growing out of it. Is that supposed to happen? And should I be cleaning it out regularly? Looks kinda creepy. 
I think he got some fungus on his ears. There is some white patches on it. I need to get a better picture. 
Lastly I took out Dutch’s extra ear tag. Should skin grow over it?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 25, 2022)

The patch got bigger 😨. I’m going to get some Miconazole cream for it.

Hay @Poka_Doodle have you had this on your lambs?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 26, 2022)

Update, patch is bigger .  Can’t find the cream so I ordered ring outs it will be her Tuesday. Anything I should do till then??


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 27, 2022)

What "extra" ear tag did you remove?  You will need the scrapie tag to sell him.  Many breeders put in 2 tags - one is the scrapie tag assigned to their flock, while the other is the individual ID tag which identifies the lamb which the breeder would use to identify which ewe and ram the lamb was out of.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 27, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> What "extra" ear tag did you remove?  You will need the scrapie tag to sell him.  Many breeders put in 2 tags - one is the scrapie tag assigned to their flock, while the other is the individual ID tag which identifies the lamb which the breeder would use to identify which ewe and ram the lamb was out of.


It was a tag that had his dad’s initials from the breeder. It just said BM. He has his JSAF tag and his scrapie


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 28, 2022)

Great.  How is the stuff on his ear doing?  You can try smothering it with sulphur cream, or iodine.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 28, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Great.  How is the stuff on his ear doing?  You can try smothering it with sulphur cream, or iodine.


It is still there. Showing spreading. The ring out meds got delayed again. I don’t have any of that but I herd vinegar naturally repels it so should I spray some on his ears??


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2022)

Onion juice will kill ringworm. Grate an onion, squeeze juice, apply with a q tip, get it good and wet. It should help this too, until your medication can get there. Several applications of onion juice kills the ringworm fungus.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 28, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Onion juice will kill ringworm. Grate an onion, squeeze juice, apply with a q tip, get it good and wet. It should help this too, until your medication can get there. Several applications of onion juice kills the ringworm fungus.


I will be crying as I make his fungus repellent lol. Will a raw white onion work? Or dose it need to be cooked?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2022)

Raw


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Raw


So I rubbed some of the juice on last night. The spray came in so I’m moving to that now.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 30, 2022)

This is his ear after the spray


----------



## Baymule (Jun 30, 2022)

This is one very well cared for lamb!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> This is one very well cared for lamb!


Thanks I don’t want to have to see the vet more then just getting health certificates. Wow it is $67 to go to the vet clinic to get his certificate or $107 for the vet to come to me and get it done! Crazy inflation even make the vet to expensive


----------



## Margali (Jul 2, 2022)

My lamb had something similar on her ear. One soaking in Blue Kote killed whatever it was. Blue Kote is antibacterial and antifungal. IT WILL STAIN EVERYTHING.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 2, 2022)

Margali said:


> My lamb had something similar on her ear. One soaking in Blue Kote killed whatever it was. Blue Kote is antibacterial and antifungal. IT WILL STAIN EVERYTHING.


Good to know. I think I’ve got it all under control now but if anything bad come around I know that blue kote is good to use. How do you get the color out of the lambs ear?


----------



## Margali (Jul 2, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Good to know. I think I’ve got it all under control now but if anything bad come around I know that blue kote is good to use. How do you get the color out of the lambs ear?


It wore off my skin after about a week. My sheep is black so I'm guessing about the same time. The few white hairs on her ear were permanently stained.  I know you plan on showing your sheep so wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 2, 2022)

Margali said:


> It wore off my skin after about a week. My sheep is black so I'm guessing about the same time. The few white hairs on her ear were permanently stained.  I know you plan on showing your sheep so wanted to make sure you knew.


Yes, you think if I just shave those hairs of it should be fine?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 2, 2022)

Ha ha I did this photoshop on my lamb jumping.
SUPERMAN!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 2, 2022)

Faster than a speeding bullet!!! He’s flying!!! Great capture on the pictures!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 2, 2022)

Part of my exercise routine…


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 3, 2022)

It’s back and worse then before! I’m still doing treatment tho.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 6, 2022)

Just shaved Dutch again. I’m going to buy a 30 blade because there is still a lot of wool on him.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 7, 2022)

I forgot to post this but Dutch is now 96lbs!!!! He is huge and only 6 months old.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 7, 2022)

Here is Dutch today he is eating 2lbs two times a days. He is in a horse halter and pulling a chair . I’ve got supplies to make and actual pulling attachment. He will pull a tire or the wagon next.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 16, 2022)

I’ve been out for a while but I am alive. I was at the sheriffs camp. 
I am washing Dutch tomorrow. Clipping in 2 weeks.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 18, 2022)

Here is Dutch from today. If you aren’t in the pro hair challenge thread the you get to hear about this for the first time. Dutch ran into the fence full speed and basically acted like it really hurt. He is still slow today but he did eat.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 18, 2022)

Trimmed the hoofs. If you’re want to see them check out my 60 day pro hair challenge thread. 

Wow the progress


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 20, 2022)

Dutch still isn’t himself. He didn’t want to do anything.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 27, 2022)

So idk if y’all followed the “ sheep forget everything” thread, but Dutch is a lot better. Still won’t jump much but that takes time. Went on a 1/4 mile walk yesterday. Just got a bath. No we need to find a free generator for shows 🫣. Why dose the bower need so much energy!
Any suggestions for a good cheep leg dye for Dutch’s legs? They are and ugly sun bleached brown.


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 2, 2022)

Washed Dutch. I got his ready as if it was a show. Later I’ll be going up there and  prepping him like he’s about to walk in the show ring.  His coat is too big lol


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 3, 2022)

Dutch met little kids this morning. Yesterday he meet so many people.


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 11, 2022)

School started for me. I take Dutch on sunrise walks and feed him at 7. He had goats to hand with. He chose to be least dominant and I am proud he didn’t try mounting anyone. I broke my to so work outs have been light.


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 13, 2022)

I shaved Dutch with a 30 blade for the first time. I’m waiting till the show to fit his legs.


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 21, 2022)

Dutch’s first show was yesterday. He only won 2ed in his weight class if FL born lambs. He was against 2 other lambs. The judge didn’t even look at the one he picked in first place only mine and their other girls. Idk how this judging works tho. Here are some pictures. 


Any tips on working the rear? We are going to try walking up steps.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2022)

I love reading about you and Dutch. He’s one spoiled lamb! What fun!


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 21, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I love reading about you and Dutch. He’s one spoiled lamb! What fun!


Yes, I was very quickly noticed as the girl to had the lamb that followed her and has a boot on. I would drop how halter and everyone would go to grab it lol. I’m like just let it go he’s fine. I would walk the whole barn with him lose. People were amazed how my lamb like and trusted me. That he was trained. He was working very hard on the wait command. He wanted to sniff every lamb that walked by.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2022)

You and Dutch are quite the team!


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 22, 2022)

I am so happy to say that I never got mad a Dutch. Every time he did something correct he would get a reward (in his case it is a head scratch). I was so proud of him and he did great. Now I just need to do better training him. Some people would get mad at their lambs if they did something wrong or stoped in yeh show ring. I would just take a breath and then try again. He gets no response for doing something wrong.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2022)

That is a very good training attitude to have and is what sets you apart from others.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 24, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> He was against 2 other lambs. The judge didn’t even look at the one he picked in first place only mine and their other girls. Idk how this judging works tho.


If the judge placed the 1st place lamb immediately then looked over yours and the other girl's lambs, then the 1st place lamb was obviously better in some way as you walked in the ring, so he placed it 1st immediately.  Your lamb and the other girl's lambs were very close in type and condition so the judge went over them carefully.  2nd was a good placing since you beat out close competition.  Where did the 1st place lamb place in the final championship judging?  

Showing your lamb with your foot in a boot was not easy and placing 2nd was good.  Did you enter showmanship?  Or did you scratch showmanship because of your foot?  Sometimes where you place in showmanship is a better guide to how you did since it takes the lamb's condition and grooming into account.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Where did the 1st place lamb place in the final championship judging?


Reserve grand


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

@Ridgetop you arnt that parent that followed their kid around in showmanship and told them what to do they whole time right


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 24, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> If the judge placed the 1st place lamb immediately then looked over yours and the other girl's lambs, then the 1st place lamb was obviously better in some way as you walked in the ring, so he placed it 1st immediately.  Your lamb and the other girl's lambs were very close in type and condition so the judge went over them carefully.  2nd was a good placing since you beat out close competition.  Where did the 1st place lamb place in the final championship judging?
> 
> Showing your lamb with your foot in a boot was not easy and placing 2nd was good.  Did you enter showmanship?  Or did you scratch showmanship because of your foot?  Sometimes where you place in showmanship is a better guide to how you did since it takes the lamb's condition and grooming into account.


I did showmanship. Also failed. Um and the regular classes he didn’t place at all. No matter that the doc told me I’m still going to show.


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 24, 2022)

I can’t seem to get his legs far enough out while in the boot. It so hard to reach. But im working vet day on leg placing. After he holds it I give him face rubs and praise him. We get it set 3 times and we are done.


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 24, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> @Ridgetop you arnt that parent that followed their kid around in showmanship and told them what to do they whole time right


Like this guy that was shouting “WORK” for her daughter. Idk why tho. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 24, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> @Ridgetop you arnt that parent that followed their kid around in showmanship and told them what to do they whole time right


No, no, no!  Never give your child advice at ringside.  The judge marks the child down if the parent or advisor is giving advice or instruction over the rail!  Actually, I would leave the arena when my kids were doing showmanship - if I watched, they would lose.  When I wasn't there they won!  LOL  I was bad showmanship juju for my children!  

The only pix of my kids showing livestock (needed for their record books) were from the conformation classes.  I listen to the judge's comments on how he placed the animals to see where we could improve.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 24, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Reserve grand


Since the 1st place sheep in your class took Reserve Grand, that would be why the judge moved it immediately to the top of the class.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 25, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Like this guy that was shouting “WORK” for her daughter. Idk why tho. It was pretty funny.


So I turned on a video form a show in Georgia and the first thing I hear it say was "CMON GUYS WORK"


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 25, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> The judge marks the child down if the parent or advisor is giving advice or instruction over the rail!


The girl they were telling stuff got 2nd place🫣


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 26, 2022)

Bad judging and bad parenting.  You can make a complaint to the Livestock Superintendent but that can get you a bad rep.  If you know who the girl's advisor/leader is, you might say something to them about bad ringside manners.  Or just put up with it as one more example of bad manners that are becoming so common.  Talk about Little League parents, livestock competitor parents can be just as bad.    It needs to be addressed during the talk some fairs give to the competitors and their parents about Ethics. If your fair has Ethics meetings, it would be good to ask that something be said during that meeting.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 26, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Bad judging and bad parenting.  You can make a complaint to the Livestock Superintendent but that can get you a bad rep.  If you know who the girl's advisor/leader is, you might say something to them about bad ringside manners.  Or just put up with it as one more example of bad manners that are becoming so common.  Talk about Little League parents, livestock competitor parents can be just as bad.    It needs to be addressed during the talk some fairs give to the competitors and their parents about Ethics. If your fair has Ethics meetings, it would be good to ask that something be said during that meeting.


Lol I think she just got 2nd because everyone else lik me was doing a really bad job. Even if the judge did noticed her mom coaching her while she was showing I think she still would got it


----------



## Show Sebright (Aug 26, 2022)

So Dutch came into class. He was a good boy. Ate my class work. It has been raining every day after school. This was day one of the train. My poor boot survived in a Walmart bag 😂. But is now knee deep at some spots and we have an area marked off because you get stuck and lose your shoe in the mud. It’s bad. Last picture is my community during the rain on day 2. 😵


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 1, 2022)

Rain has stoped for 2 days! Everything is crispy and dry now. 😌 It get so sunny that I tied Dutch’s bandanna around his head to make a hat thing for his eyes. He also got his head stuck in a bucket. I have him a bath last night and I come to find his butt with a huge mud spot on it in the morning. I want to know what he was thinking!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2022)

I use a 3 pound coffee can for feed. Sometimes a sheep finds it, sticks her head in it and gets stuck. They bump around, running into walls. Goofy! 

Dutch wears his bucket necklace real well. He’s so stylish! I bet all the other lambs want one!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 2, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I use a 3 pound coffee can for feed. Sometimes a sheep finds it, sticks her head in it and gets stuck. They bump around, running into walls. Goofy!
> 
> Dutch wears his bucket necklace real well. He’s so stylish! I bet all the other lambs want one!


If water wasn’t heavy then I would make him take water on his walk.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2022)

Water jugs on each side, like donkeys loaded with panier baskets!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 14, 2022)

Just and update. I got my boot off 2 days ago and we have started training a little harder. While we can’t go in long walk or runs yet I can work on showmanship better. He has been a pain because I have been working him nearly as much


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 14, 2022)

Also got a bug bite/sting today and the school  nurse wouldn’t give me Benadryl until I went there for the third time and started crying in front of her. Like I have 2 knees now and I can barely put pressure on it. 🙄


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2022)

How's the bug sting?


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 17, 2022)

Baymule said:


> How's the bug sting?


Better now. I had to go to the ER and they gave me a ton of meds. But by the next morning the swelling was down to half the size before. It looks like a nasty bruise covering my whole thigh now. I went back this morning and the dr is very happy with how it is healing. They’d aid the color should go away but it might stay.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2022)

That was some bug sting! Not in a good way!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow my second show is tomorrow. Dutch has a tube on, his wraps, how famous bandana, and the  advertising sponsor coat. His leg wool is turning white!!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2022)

Good luck tomorrow! Is it good or bad that the famous wooly pantaloons are white or dark? L’Oréal hair color, because he’s worth it! LOL


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 24, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Is it good or bad that the famous wooly pantaloons are white or dark? L’Oréal hair color, because he’s worth it! LOL


I’m not sure. They are supposed to be black because he is a Hampshire. But I think it’s fine because they are looking at mussels not color.


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 24, 2022)

So the show happened. I mean I looked like trash in showmanship. But some kid who graduated last year helped me and I think I did way better then before.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 24, 2022)

Keep showing, you’ll learn more and keep getting better! Besides, it’s fun.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 24, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Is it good or bad that the famous wooly pantaloons are white


Good!!!!!! !


----------



## SageHill (Sep 25, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> So the show happened. I mean I looked like trash in showmanship. But some kid who graduated last year helped me and I think I did way better then before.


Every time you walk in the ring you learn something. WTG -- keep on keepin' on - he's looking great.


----------



## Margali (Sep 26, 2022)

@Show Sebright @BrahmerQueen Are you guys having to evacute from Hurricane Ian? Hope you and your sheep are okay!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 26, 2022)

Margali said:


> @Show Sebright @BrahmerQueen Are you guys having to evacute from Hurricane Ian? Hope you and your sheep are okay!


Right now I am not. Worse case he come into my garage and the whole neighborhood learns what a lamb sounds like. With the track going up into Tampa he will be coming home Thursday. But we are staying in state. 
My mom job offered for her to go to a hotel in another state and that is pet friendly. But I don’t think they are ready for chickens and a lamb going up the elevators.


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 26, 2022)

Ha ha my friends think that Dutch sounds like he is saying mom whenever he makes his noise. And looking at it again he really dose. He sounds like a mad teanager going to puberty say mommmm. 😂😂😂


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Sep 26, 2022)

Margali said:


> @Show Sebright @BrahmerQueen Are you guys having to evacute from Hurricane Ian? Hope you and your sheep are okay!


No I don't think it's going to hit where I live at


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 27, 2022)

Well there is a sheep in my garage. And kids are learning what a sheep actually looks like.


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 27, 2022)

I will day Dutch is living the life with his fan on him and constant pets. He will go on a walk tomorrow and probably meet some dogs. He already made a sheep dog afraid of sheep😂. I think people will assume he is a overweight poodle or something. Idk.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2022)

Living the hood life in a garage apartment!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 28, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Living the hood life in a garage apartment!


Yes he is. But he has the deluxe package. Fan included. 😂😂

He even get walks!!! While I battle the umbrella in the wind.


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 28, 2022)

Welp I’m on Facebook, someone took a pic of me waking Dutch from this car. Creep. Storm is crazy. Eye is supposed to go right over me at a cat 1. And sharknatos are possible. The found sharks swimming in the city down south.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2022)

Dutch looks happy and comfortable. You sure are a good lamb mommy!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 29, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dutch looks happy and comfortable. You sure are a good lamb mommy!


Thank you so much


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 29, 2022)

Omg the worst winds are here. Half the tree is gone. I got pushed over into the dirt by the wind. It’s getting crazy man. Oh yea and the road are going bye bye


----------



## SageHill (Sep 29, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Welp I’m on Facebook, someone took a pic of me waking Dutch from this car. Creep. Storm is crazy. Eye is supposed to go right over me at a cat 1. And sharknatos are possible. The found sharks swimming in the city down south.


You're famous! It'll go viral!!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 29, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Omg the worst winds are here. Half the tree is gone. I got pushed over into the dirt by the wind. It’s getting crazy man. Oh yea and the road are going bye bye


OMG!!! I've been in strong winds but never ever like that. Stay safe (not that it has to be said) but sending calm weather thoughts your way. <joking here --> could you send us a few buckets of rain??!!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 29, 2022)

SageHill said:


> OMG!!! I've been in strong winds but never ever like that. Stay safe (not that it has to be said) but sending calm weather thoughts your way. <joking here --> could you send us a few buckets of rain??!!


I totally would. They got some trucks out collecting water. Who knows where they are taking it tho


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 29, 2022)

Dutch spent 2 hours out meeting people. The little kids were so nervous around him and the adults were amazed. Some lady drove by and said “you know your famous”. Like yep I’m just going with it. I explained that he was a sheep not a goat. I think the best comment was when this mom said “wow he feels like a wool blanket” and the little kid goes “mommy doesn’t a sheep grow wool” 😂😂 It great to see how happy all these kids get meeting him.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 30, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Dutch spent 2 hours out meeting people. The little kids were so nervous around him and the adults were amazed. Some lady drove by and said “you know your famous”. Like yep I’m just going with it. I explained that he was a sheep not a goat. I think the best comment was when this mom said “wow he feels like a wool blanket” and the little kid goes “mommy doesn’t a sheep grow wool” 😂😂 It great to see how happy all these kids get meeting him.


Sooo cool. You and Dutch are really rocking this. Who would've thought all this would happen when you first got him.
WTG!


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 30, 2022)

Yay finally all clear and Dutch can go back home. He is excited to see his friends again. 


SageHill said:


> Sooo cool. You and Dutch are really rocking this. Who would've thought all this would happen when you first got him.
> WTG!


yeh I would never have thought I could train a lamb. I wouldn’t believe you if you told me I would have a lamb that was trained to walk with me and wait. I thought that I would have to be super strict and show my dominance over him like I had to do with the goats. It’s great to know that when I drop the halter or let him out of the trailer he is just ganna stand next to me.


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 30, 2022)

So I got Dutch some Fitter 52 to lean him up. Here is day 1. He is getting 2 oz every feeding for the first week and 4 oz the second. I’m going to try to take pictures of him when he is eating.


@BrahmerQueen you may want to follow along.


----------



## Show Sebright (Sep 30, 2022)

Wow look at the progress


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 1, 2022)

He doesn’t like the supplement. He sniffs it and looks at me. I tried to leave and he came behind me and pushed me back to the feeder. He is so picky. When he does eat he eats it like a kid eating their veggies


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 5, 2022)

Dutch is pulling the cart every other day (as best as I can, I do have homework that is hard to keep up with so I miss some days) .


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 5, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Dutch is pulling the cart every other day (as best as I can, I do have homework that is hard to keep up with so I miss some days) .


I think every other day is fine. That's what I do with the wagon and walking them backwards I figure break muscles down from working them give them a day to build back up repeat


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2022)

I love what you and @BrahmerQueen are doing with your lambs. I have a 6 year old granddaughter that is ALL about animals. My daughter says in their school district, kids in 3rd grade can join FFA and I'm strongly encouraging my daughter to get her a market lamb. She is only in 1st grade, but she'll be in 3rd grade before we know it. Y'all are my inspiration.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I love what you and @BrahmerQueen are doing with your lambs. I have a 6 year old granddaughter that is ALL about animals. My daughter says in their school district, kids in 3rd grade can join FFA and I'm strongly encouraging my daughter to get her a market lamb. She is only in 1st grade, but she'll be in 3rd grade before we know it. Y'all are my inspiration.


Aw thats so sweet. I am so happy about how much Dutch has taught people. It gives me so much joy to know he inspired someone. ❤️♥️


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 10, 2022)

So I went to Next Level camp and wow I can show Dutch. He look great in yeh ring now. I fitted his legs really nice too. They used him as the demo lamb all weekend.  Then we ended the weekend doing a final show.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2022)

Dutch was chosen for the demo lamb? That’s an indication that you are doing things right! Wow!


----------



## SageHill (Oct 10, 2022)

Looking great - you're doing an awesome job!!


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dutch was chosen for the demo lamb? That’s an indication that you are doing things right! Wow!


Yep the people teaching is actually breed club lambs up north. They said they liked Dutch and they were amazed by how much leg wool he has. I am just happy that everything is working.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 12, 2022)

I’m getting Dutch ready for his red carpet debut. We are doing a parade and he is dressed in a tux and bow tie. We will take some pictures before. I hope it works out


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2022)

You are having a ball with this guy! He’s a sharp dresser too!


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 12, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You are having a ball with this guy! He’s a sharp dresser too!


Yea. And his oufit is only $5!!! I has most of the stuff already


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 12, 2022)

This is Hollywood star Dutch, geting sized for his walk tomorrow


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2022)

Dutch is just too cute!


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dutch is just too cute!


He's way more adorable irl


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 13, 2022)

So the parade was amazing. Dutch’s tux worked out. May have used some  gorilla tape to hold the tie together. He has some sun glasses to be under cover before he went on ‘stage’.

So I know I talked a bit about my work with desensitizing Dutch. Man did it pay off. He walked calmly and kept going on his path as kids held out their hands to pet him. He would even run at times when we had to catch up with the gaps in the parade. I used to play crazy loud noises and he has to listen to kids all day at school. This desensitized him to loud noises. I am so impressed that even when I was ready to cover my ears he kept on walking calmly. Nothing spooked him even as kids would jump out of nowhere and try to pet (more like a slap) him.

To give you an idea.. we have 3,000 kidds at my school and about. 1/3 of them are at the parade. The community showed up because we throw candy to kids

Here are some pictures from before


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2022)

Dutch is amazing because YOU are amazing!


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dutch is amazing because YOU are amazing!


I think he did most of the work. Like he is a great lamb that excepted training. But I need a sign that says “I’m a SHEEP” because every calls him a goat


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2022)

Same with my sheep, people call them goats.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Same with my sheep, people call them goats.


Yeh it’s funny when people pet him and they tell me he feels like real wool. Like I hope that is real wool I’m shaving off him


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 16, 2022)

What a mess he is!! I washed him and did his legs but he has some stains.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 16, 2022)

Dutch is 155lbs. How can I get him to slow down and stop growing?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2022)

What is top weight? Can you slightly cut his ration?


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 17, 2022)

Baymule said:


> What is top weight? Can you slightly cut his ration?


I don’t want to go over 170. I can probably cut it down a bit more. He gets 1.2 lbs of feed and 4 oz of gutter every feeding. He eats twice a day.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2022)

What will be his last show? Is there a show where you sell him at the end of it? I’ve been telling my DD about you and Dutch. She is afraid SHE will get attached and want to keep her kids projects. LOL They aren’t ready for 4-H yet, but it’s coming!


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 17, 2022)

Baymule said:


> What will be his last show? Is there a show where you sell him at the end of it? I’ve been telling my DD about you and Dutch. She is afraid SHE will get attached and want to keep her kids projects. LOL They aren’t ready for 4-H yet, but it’s coming!


His last show he is sold at is the second Sunday of march. You should come buy him. At least you know your getting the best quality meet.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 17, 2022)

Also let her know that market wethers don’t feed good after a year. Since we pack so much muscle into them in just a year the rest of their live they have to lift all that weight. I’ve seen a few market wethers that have been kept and they don’t seen happy or healthy.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 17, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Also let her know that market wethers don’t feed good after a year. Since we pack so much muscle into them in just a year the rest of their live they have to lift all that weight. I’ve seen a few market wethers that have been kept and they don’t seen happy or healthy.


I would think it would be no different than keeping a ewe after showing it to breed. You probably just have to make sure you are feeding them so they don't get obese same with ewes. Pumpkinella is more muscular than taco guess I will find out in another 6 months what she looks/feels like


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 17, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> I would think it would be no different than keeping a ewe after showing it to breed. You probably just have to make sure you are feeding them so they don't get obese same with ewes. Pumpkinella is more muscular than taco guess I will find out in another 6 months what she looks/feels like


Yeh I just saw a market wether that is 1 and a half years only and the sheep is just not healthy. He was limping because of the weight. It might be how he is raised


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 19, 2022)

Wow I had to pull out my jacket this morning and for once I was able to turn on Dutch’s gain later in the day! He was very confused this morning. I let him out and he was trying to stay really close to
Me. At first I thought there was a raccoon again but nope he just didn’t know why it was cold. The whole walk he stayed pinned to my side. But on the way back he understood that all was fine and took off running back. 


I also finished my still life.


----------



## SageHill (Oct 19, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I also finished my still life.


Nice work on the still life - you nailed the reflection  👍  
And colder weather--- may help with Dutch's feed/weight. ~maybe ~


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Wow I had to pull out my jacket this morning and for once I was able to turn on Dutch’s gain later in the day! He was very confused this morning. I let him out and he was trying to stay really close to
> Me. At first I thought there was a raccoon again but nope he just didn’t know why it was cold. The whole walk he stayed pinned to my side. But on the way back he understood that all was fine and took off running back.
> 
> 
> I also finished my still life.


Is the still life a school project of something you just enjoy doing? I like it.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 19, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Nice work on the still life - you nailed the reflection  👍
> And colder weather--- may help with Dutch's feed/weight. ~maybe ~


Thanks!!!
Let’s hope he stops gaining


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 19, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Is the still life a school project of something you just enjoy doing? I like it.


School project but I enjoyed it a little. I mean it definitely isn’t realistic like it should be.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 20, 2022)

Anyone know what temp you should put a coat on your lamb is they have less then 1/2 inch of wool?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2022)

Have no idea. Can you deep beds his pen so he can snuggle down?


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 25, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Have no idea. Can you deep beds his pen so he can snuggle down?


I don’t use bedding with him. He eats it and make a huge mess that I spend a hour picking out of his wool. He lives on sand because it drains. I can put his tarp all the way down. I would do hay but he would just eat it. 🤔


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 27, 2022)

Dutch is getting shaved Saturday


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 28, 2022)

Anyone know what flavor of Gatorade is best for the show lambs?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2022)

I guess you’ll have to try a flavor or two.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 28, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Anyone know what flavor of Gatorade is best for the show lambs?


Andrew said he used lemon lime or whatever it is


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Oct 28, 2022)

The stuff I use is that flavor they liked it the best


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 29, 2022)

Ok I’ll try that next, we have some orange so I’m trying that. Just shaved Dutch for the Spooktaculer show tomorrow.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 29, 2022)

I have a game for y’all, can you find all 5 spots?  I’ll post the answers tomorrow.


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 31, 2022)

answers are posted:


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 31, 2022)

Welp we failed at the show. I can’t set his legs and he likes to back up. The judge said I’m too slow and he needs more muscle.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> answers are posted:


Even with answers posted, I don’t get it. These 5 spots, is that places the judge looks at?


----------



## Show Sebright (Oct 31, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Even with answers posted, I don’t get it. These 5 spots, is that places the judge looks at?


No this is where he has black spots


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> No this is where he has black spots


Well, I can't see them, so they don't count!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 6, 2022)

Dutch went on our schools huge football bleachers. Very very scary and it echoed a ton.  Eventually he settled down and we went up some stairs, and I gave him some scratches. He even scored a touchdown!!!

 Dumb dumb over here scraped his arm right before a show😤. It’s not bad it just looks huge! Jut a skin wound tho, I’m treating it.

 He was pulling around his feed for 15 min, then he took a brake to run with me along the band practice field.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 6, 2022)

Oh and here are pics of his scratch… some have the spray on it and one doesn’t. (Spray is pink)


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2022)

Dutch is like having a pet dog. He goes along with whatever you want to do.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 8, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dutch is like having a pet dog. He goes along with whatever you want to do.


Exactly! Obedience training is not his strong suit but we alway practice.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 8, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dutch is like having a pet dog. He goes along with whatever you want to do.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Actually taking that a step further - any dog breeder would LOVE to have @Show Sebright have one of their dogs!!!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 9, 2022)

SageHill said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Actually taking that a step further - any dog breeder would LOVE to have @Show Sebright have one of their dogs!!!


Really? I mean I do want a poodle for obedience training but I’ve never had a dog. I only do doggy day care at school sometimes


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Really? I mean I do want a poodle for obedience training but I’ve never had a dog. I only do doggy day care at school sometimes


You need a dog! There are many breeds that are smart and easily trained. I love Labradors. Poodles come in all sizes, the standard poodles were once used for hunting. The particular grooming cuts were to enhance the dogs performance. The fluffy cuts on the ankles were to protect the joints in cold weather/water.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You need a dog! There are many breeds that are smart and easily trained. I love Labradors. Poodles come in all sizes, the standard poodles were once used for hunting. The particular grooming cuts were to enhance the dogs performance. The fluffy cuts on the ankles were to protect the joints in cold weather/water.


Yeh that’s why I love poodles. They are very versatile and I enjoy shaving Dutch so I believe I would enjoy shaving my poodle.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 9, 2022)

A hurricane is coming for the second time. Dutch isn’t coming home this time tho.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 9, 2022)

We already lost WiFi and TV. It’s just raining rn. Oh Florida… what will we do with you.
My chickens are in the garage


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> We already lost WiFi and TV. It’s just raining rn. Oh Florida… what will we do with you.
> My chickens are in the garage


Here it comes again, but it’s not as big.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 9, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Really? I mean I do want a poodle for obedience training but I’ve never had a dog. I only do doggy day care at school sometimes


Poodles, while very smart, are a lot of grooming. Of course I'd suggest a herding breed  over a Poodle.
But definitely REALLY!!! With what I've seen you do with Dutch any dog breeder who is worth their salt would love to have you as an owner of one of their pups. Seriously. I've bred a lot of litters and you are exactly what I look for. I also show, and judge (herding and scentwork) so I know a lot of breeders out there.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Here it comes again, but it’s not as big.


Yep we are getting tons of wind already. It’s just ganna be windy. I’m worried the animals will get pneumonia. How do you treat that in sheep??


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 9, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Poodles, while very smart, are a lot of grooming. Of course I'd suggest a herding breed  over a Poodle.
> But definitely REALLY!!! With what I've seen you do with Dutch any dog breeder who is worth their salt would love to have you as an owner of one of their pups. Seriously. I've bred a lot of litters and you are exactly what I look for. I also show, and judge (herding and scentwork) so I know a lot of breeders out there.


That’s cool, what do you breed. Can you train a herding dog to do all the show tricks and still chase and herd?

I would love to have a dog but I don’t have enough time for puppy. I would only get a dog if I have the time and the money for one. I would only want a puppy so I can train it how I want to.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 9, 2022)

@SageHill i am afraid to get a dog that sheds. I can’t do all the hair and mess that comes with it. I’m allergic to undercoated dogs. But I still am in vet class where we take care of all the teachers dogs. I’m also allergic to cats yet I have one at home and at school. So I feel like it doesn’t really matter at this point.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Yep we are getting tons of wind already. It’s just ganna be windy. I’m worried the animals will get pneumonia. How do you treat that in sheep??


Use LA 2000, it’s for respiratory infection. I have some, never used it. That’s what the bottle says. LOL


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Use LA 2000, it’s for respiratory infection. I have some, never used it. That’s what the bottle says. LOL


Thx. He seems fine. I just went to check on him. I had him run for a min and his breathing seemed fine. His tarp is dead. We are just getting hurricane force gusts constantly. It actually really nice now.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 10, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> That’s cool, what do you breed. Can you train a herding dog to do all the show tricks and still chase and herd?
> 
> I would love to have a dog but I don’t have enough time for puppy. I would only get a dog if I have the time and the money for one. I would only want a puppy so I can train it how I want to


OMG -- most definitely you can train a herding dog to do anything and still herd (be careful chase is not a word we use in herding!!!  ). Herding breeds are quick to learn just about anything. Though most do have undercoats. Depending on the breed some "blow coat" once or twice a year, with minimal shedding instead of constant shedding.
Bummer about being allergic to dogs though.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 10, 2022)

@BrahmerQueen went the right the eye right? How did the lambs do???


The next show is at Vero Beach this Sunday. And guess where the hurricane made landfall?


Your right! Dead center vero beach.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 10, 2022)

SageHill said:


> OMG -- most definitely you can train a herding dog to do anything and still herd (be careful chase is not a word we use in herding!!!  ). Herding breeds are quick to learn just about anything. Though most do have undercoats. Depending on the breed some "blow coat" once or twice a year, with minimal shedding instead of constant shedding.
> Bummer about being allergic to dogs though.


Yep I’m allergic to a lot of thinks but I don’t care. 

What I meant by chase is to have a dog that will run the lambs around a track


----------



## SageHill (Nov 10, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Yep I’m allergic to a lot of thinks but I don’t care.
> 
> What I meant by chase is to have a dog that will run the lambs around a track


We'd call that moving them, or moving them through a course. Think of chase as something a coyote would do. Or a stray dog. Chase is basically something out of control. An untrained herding dog will chase.     (taking off my herding judge hat).


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 10, 2022)

SageHill said:


> We'd call that moving them, or moving them through a course. Think of chase as something a coyote would do. Or a stray dog. Chase is basically something out of control. An untrained herding dog will chase.     (taking off my herding judge hat).


Oh nice. I don’t know all the terminology so it’s nice to learn


----------



## Margali (Nov 10, 2022)

I am loving my Bruno! He is a smart Rottie mix with short single coat. They are a working breed and some rotties do agility, 



 .

Sight hunting dogs are "coursed" after a fake target. Not sure what word is used for a track dog running the sheep on command.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 10, 2022)

Man, I lost we power for a few hours today. To be honest I think the storm was worse this time then Ian. Definitely more damage this time. But I think it’s because we got all 4 sides of the storm while at a cat 1 this time. Last time we only got the rainy side at a cat one

I think the wind deserves some speeding tickets and traffic tickets. Nicole took down the stop signs and the hight sustained speed was 56mph with gust at 65.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 11, 2022)

Margali said:


> I am loving my Bruno! He is a smart Rottie mix with short single coat. They are a working breed and some rotties do agility,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just have to add in that some Rotties actually herd!! Seriously! I know many that do!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 12, 2022)

During the hurricanes i think I’ll do this to my lamb incase he gets away. Shave his name and my phone number in him. I was practicing and I saved his name and tags into him yesterday.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 12, 2022)

Also I am planning on making him a bigger stall. Dose this look good?
The cattle panels are those huge metal gate for making round pens and stuff. The school has a few. The dog panels are 5 feet tall and have a 2 inch wiring in them. They are ment for big dogs and are supper heavy.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2022)

Art carving on a sheep! Hahaha! Love it!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 12, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Art carving on a sheep! Hahaha! Love it!


Yes much easier then a pumpkin


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 12, 2022)

We are ready for the battle on the beach.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2022)

You could have some fun on a standard poodle too.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 13, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> During the hurricanes i think I’ll do this to my lamb incase he gets away. Shave his name and my phone number in him. I was practicing and I saved his name and tags into him yesterday.


They do that with horses around here when the fires happen.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You could have some fun on a standard poodle too.


OMG -- she could do CRAZY things with a poodle !!!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 13, 2022)

SageHill said:


> OMG -- she could do CRAZY things with a poodle !!!


😈


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 13, 2022)

We placed 3rd in showmanship!!! And 3rd in his class.


They said he is too thin. Now I want to understand how my 158 lbs lamb is to thin. But she started by saying that he could be a show winner but then said he is to thin and he needs more muscle. 🫤


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You could have some fun on a standard poodle too.


My poodle will be a Dino and have Wings 
Lol


----------



## SageHill (Nov 13, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> My poodle will be a Dino and have Wings
> Lol


You could shave the poodle to ........ look like a sheep!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 13, 2022)

SageHill said:


> You could shave the poodle to ........ look like a sheep!


Or a sheep to look like a poodle 

That the first thing I’ll do
My friend shaved her standard red  Service  poodle to look like a sheep


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> We placed 3rd in showmanship!!! And 3rd in his class.
> 
> 
> They said he is too thin. Now I want to understand how my 158 lbs lamb is to thin. But she started by saying that he could be a show winner but then said he is to thin and he needs more muscle. 🫤




So what did the 1st and 2nd place lambs look like?


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> So what did the 1st and 2nd place lambs look like?


First was actually Taco owned by @BrahmerQueen
Second was a ewe that was on the older side
Looking for pics
Got pics


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 17, 2022)

Dutch got chased by a dog. He got hurt  when he ran into things as he sprinted. 
Poor boy has 2 punctures and a few scratches. I’m putting scarlet on it and rinsing out every day.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 17, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Dutch got chased by a dog. He got hurt  when he ran into things as he sprinted.
> Poor boy has 2 punctures and a few scratches. I’m putting scarlet on it and rinsing out every day.


Oooh nooooo! 🤬 I’m so sorry. Poor Dutch. I hope that the dog never comes back, stray? Whatever - not good. 
Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 17, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Oooh nooooo! 🤬 I’m so sorry. Poor Dutch. I hope that the dog never comes back, stray? Whatever - not good.
> Hope he heals quickly.


 Nope we don’t have stray dogs, just cats. It was someone’s dog that they let loose into the vet class room and the door to the ag yard was open. 
I hope so soon. Next traumatizing event is December 8th when he gets tagged for fair.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2022)

Poor Dutch! I hope he heals up soon. Did the dogs owner get in trouble for turning the dog loose?


----------



## SageHill (Nov 17, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Nope we don’t have stray dogs, just cats. It was someone’s dog that they let loose into the vet class room and the door to the ag yard was open.
> I hope so soon. Next traumatizing event is December 8th when he gets tagged for fair.


Oh man. A major grrr. Fingers crossed all will be ok. I have little tolerance for things like that. Glad it wasn’t any worse. Keep us up to date on him. ❤️


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 17, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Poor Dutch! I hope he heals up soon. Did the dogs owner get in trouble for turning the dog loose?


I’m not sure but probably. I Know they felt bad. I spent the next 2 hours with Dutch getting him to relax and feed him. I’m worried about shows now because he will have a fear or dogs. People down here have their dogs at every show.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 17, 2022)

Yea I am so thankful only his hide was ripped. My teacher said there was no flesh ripped but tbh I was just panicking that he had a hole in him. Like my shoe lamb has a hole in his side, on the side the judge sees the most (show side). It getting to 40 tonight and I hope he is ok. I can’t coat him now because of the wound and he was just shaved last weekend. 


Should I invest in a under coat? Or is it not worth it in FL. 


SageHill said:


> Oh man. A major grrr. Fingers crossed all will be ok. I have little tolerance for things like that. Glad it wasn’t any worse. Keep us up to date on him. ❤️


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 18, 2022)

So of corse it is dirty. But I am only supposed to clean it out once a day preferably in the afternoon. He has the spray in and it’s supposed to act as a barrier to infection. 
I can’t seem to keep him from jumping and getting energetic. I’m going to want him slowly after school so he can get the energy out without hurting anything. But he is going in the small pasture at 12 because he started running around in his stall. I’m going to be very careful with him


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2022)

Of course it’s dirty and he wants to run and play! That’s what animals (and children) do!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 18, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Of course it’s dirty and he wants to run and play! That’s what animals (and children) do!


Yeh but he needs to understand that he should stop


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 18, 2022)

I cleaned and resprayed it.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 19, 2022)

He is looking better. Won’t stop jumping on me!!! His hoofs were on my waist as he tried to jump over me. Soon he will be coming for my head. He is a good boy and how jump training makes him brace better. I just tutch his chest and he jumps his front legs up to let me stretch him out. Really convenient.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2022)

If you can do all this training with a sheep, what could you do with a dog?


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 20, 2022)

Baymule said:


> If you can do all this training with a sheep, what could you do with a dog?


Yeh I can only wonder

I’ll get a dog when i can fully take care of him. I want to not worry about money when I get a dog. And I’ll definitely want a purebred dog (probably a poodle or working breed)


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 20, 2022)

Today the cut is almost 100% scabbed over. He needs to stop rubbing it. 

We have gone back to “ bop it” and getting a reward. Only small short jumps. He finds training so fun. We brace better then ever. He is so attached to me after this dog experience. I used to tie him to the fence while I got feed and he would sit there. Now he is crazy trying to brake out and get to me. This helps him under stand that I will always be back tho. He is doing great


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2022)

So glad he is almost all healed up. That separation anxiety is hard to deal with. 

After Sentry spent 6 days and 5 nights at the vet’s office, he was convinced I was never coming back. Then I kept him in the house and that further attached him to me. After I transitioned him to back in the pasture, I still brought him in during the day for our nap time. LOL When I left, he followed me to the driveway on the inside of the fence, crying. I felt like a rat. I got out of the car and petted him through the fence, trying to reassure him. Then he’d wait there until I came back and run alongside the car. I always put the window down and sing MOMMY’S HOME! to Sentry and Sheba when I get back home. After I change into farm clothes, I’ll go in the gate and pet both of them. 

You are Dutch’s flock. You are his guardian, you feed and care for him, you are his everything, his whole world. How impressive that you get this “all in” response from a sheep. He loves you because you love him.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 21, 2022)

It’s kinda funny. After the dog happened he has taken the job as livestock  Guardian for the goats. If we all go in a walk and the goat starts to wonder off a different direction he panics and goes after them. Then he tries to bring them all back, the owners of the goats are very confused with his behavior


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 21, 2022)

Baymule said:


> So glad he is almost all healed up. That separation anxiety is hard to deal with.
> 
> After Sentry spent 6 days and 5 nights at the vet’s office, he was convinced I was never coming back. Then I kept him in the house and that further attached him to me. After I transitioned him to back in the pasture, I still brought him in during the day for our nap time. LOL When I left, he followed me to the driveway on the inside of the fence, crying. I felt like a rat. I got out of the car and petted him through the fence, trying to reassure him. Then he’d wait there until I came back and run alongside the car. I always put the window down and sing MOMMY’S HOME! to Sentry and Sheba when I get back home. After I change into farm clothes, I’ll go in the gate and pet both of them.
> 
> You are Dutch’s flock. You are his guardian, you feed and care for him, you are his everything, his whole world. How impressive that you get this “all in” response from a sheep. He loves you because you love him.


I don’t keep up with everything well, Sentry is a LGD right?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I don’t keep up with everything well, Sentry is a LGD right?


Yes.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 21, 2022)

Baymule said:


> If you can do all this training with a sheep, what could you do with a dog?


I've been thinking that ALL ALONG !!


----------



## SageHill (Nov 21, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Today the cut is almost 100% scabbed over. He needs to stop rubbing it.
> 
> We have gone back to “ bop it” and getting a reward. Only small short jumps. He finds training so fun. We brace better then ever. He is so attached to me after this dog experience. I used to tie him to the fence while I got feed and he would sit there. Now he is crazy trying to brake out and get to me. This helps him under stand that I will always be back tho. He is doing great


Looking better and better really quickly too. That says a lot for his condition and care. WTG.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 21, 2022)

Should I get him relaxer for when they tag him? Or will he be fine


----------



## SageHill (Nov 21, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Should I get him relaxer for when they tag him? Or will he be fine


I have no experience in this. My guess is he will be fine. A few animal crackers might be good. 
If he needs something - asking the others here who know better --- does Bach's Flower Rescue Remedy work for sheep? I know it does for people, dogs and even horses.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 23, 2022)

SageHill said:


> I have no experience in this. My guess is he will be fine. A few animal crackers might be good.
> If he needs something - asking the others here who know better --- does Bach's Flower Rescue Remedy work for sheep? I know it does for people, dogs and even horses.


Ok so the other kids say they will be fine. I’ll bring him the animal crackers for sure


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 23, 2022)

He is all scabbed up


----------



## SageHill (Nov 23, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> He is all scabbed up


YAY!! Great job doctoring him!! Your hard work pays off.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 23, 2022)

SageHill said:


> YAY!! Great job doctoring him!! Your hard work pays off.


Thanks. He is still in flight mode tho. Bug last time he was fine after a week


----------



## SageHill (Nov 23, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Thanks. He is still in flight mode tho. Bug last time he was fine after a week


All your early training is his foundation - he'll come out of flight mode pretty soon.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 23, 2022)

He had so much energy this afternoon!!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2022)

Dutch has a great sheep Mommy!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 24, 2022)

He got some extra apple slices today from thanksgiving. Unfortunately can’t eat anything else.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Nov 24, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> He got some extra apple slices today from thanksgiving. Unfortunately can’t eat anything else.


He can have pumpkin!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 25, 2022)

He has no care for pumpkin but he is eating the apple slices like crazy’s


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 25, 2022)

Hit him a new muzzle. If he eats through this one I’m going to have to get the big hard plastic one. The feed is a dollar less only 26 a bag!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 26, 2022)

Wahoo I killed a rat!!  It was at the house eating the chicken feed


----------



## SageHill (Nov 26, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Wahoo I killed a rat!!  It was at the house eating the chicken feed


SCORE!


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 27, 2022)

I’m trying to do my fair poster and my cat sat on it. I am drawing a lamb around my cat now. 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 28, 2022)

Went in a walk with Penny the goat. Very nice day. It’s getting cold finally. Night low is 58! 
Dutch has gained weight in like 2 ish weeks!!! Still 157, we are holding and making muscle. He has a massive appetite tho. I know they make supplements to make animals want too eat more but I need the opposite. He  needs to feel full when I give him his food. 

Only feeding coatal hay now. It has no fat in it and it gets the  rumen working. The costal hay is very long and as fresh as dry hay gets. Hopefully this massive flake will last me the rest of the year. It probably will knowing that I haven’t even finished a small 2 string bale of alfalfa yet.

Thanks @BrahmerQueen for the amazing halter. Love the clip feature!


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 3, 2022)

We did a huge fundraiser today. We were at my community winter fair and I did a Picture with a Christmas lamb fundraiser. 3 for one person and 5 for a group. It is from 2-9 (but I left at 8)

Haven’t looked at the money but we made between 100-200 probably (hopefully).

Man does this lamb pee!!! He drank his whole bucket and my dad had to go get it refilled! It smelled bad by the last 3 but   oh well.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 3, 2022)

Did the math. Made 350. He needs to sell for 4 a lbs at  fair rn. I’m so proud of this


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2022)

You have done wonders with Dutch. Now he’s a fund raiser! Congratulations on raising the money!


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 4, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You have done wonders with Dutch. Now he’s a fund raiser! Congratulations on raising the money!


Thanks!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 4, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Did the math. Made 350. He needs to sell for 4 a lbs at  fair rn. I’m so proud of this


Fantastic!!! 
When is the fair??


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 4, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Fantastic!!!
> When is the fair??


March if you interested in buying him let me know I can send you a letter.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 4, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> March if you interested in buying him let me know I can send you a letter.


Ah! Cool. FL to CA -- a bit far for me


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 4, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Ah! Cool. FL to CA -- a bit far for me


Aw darn. Ha ha


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Dec 5, 2022)

Do they have like an online auction?


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Dec 5, 2022)

My fair does I think idk


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 5, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Do they have like an online auction?


No, you can get someone to bid for you tho


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 10, 2022)

Dutch has been tagged! We got there an hour early so he got to do some practice before he got tagged. The fair people were hopefully impressed with the fact that Dutch was off halter. He is number 400 and the first lamb to be tagged this year!! 

And we did a petting zoo for the local elementary school.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 13, 2022)

Dutch got his new muzzle so he is back in the pasture. We also went for a 30 min walk yesterday.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 13, 2022)

I am so hurt. I watched Dutch stick his tongue out the muzzle and eat hay. I watched him from the window. They Dude looks around then dose it again. Idk if I’m proud or upset. 😐


----------



## SageHill (Dec 13, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I am so hurt. I watched Dutch stick his tongue out the muzzle and eat hay. I watched him from the window. They Dude looks around then dose it again. Idk if I’m proud or upset. 😐


If nothing else he’s SMART!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2022)

Dutch is a dog in a sheep suit. He’s so smart to outwit you and that darned muzzle!


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 18, 2022)

Smart man. He learned “Around”. Here is home jumping and then doing around. Such a smart boy!


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 18, 2022)

We were at a show yesterday. Snake people won of course. But I definitely am improving. I need to get faster and I need to hydrate Dutch more. He is finally getting enough muscle to start placing up high with the other lambs. Definitely not a winner tho.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 18, 2022)

You and Dutch are already winners!


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 18, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You and Dutch are already winners!


Ha ha please tell the judge at my fair. I wish they would have a trick competition. I mean people at the show point at me and stuff.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 19, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I wish they would have a trick competition. I mean people at the show point at me and stuff.


Hey- you ~could make the suggestion to the fair.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 19, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Hey- you ~could make the suggestion to the fair.


Ha ha maybe I’ll ask them. One fair around here has a obstacle corse that they can do.

I’m going to make hurdles for Dutch next


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 19, 2022)

I am pet sitting a goat I showed last year. She is nothing like I left her. I dragged he a few feet before we went back. Dutch even tried to help. He was kicking her on the but and pulling her collar.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 19, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Ha ha maybe I’ll ask them. One fair around here has a obstacle corse that they can do.
> 
> I’m going to make hurdles for Dutch next


With all this you’ve done I can guess you’ll be the highest bidder!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2022)

Go Dutch! The goat trainer!! That’s adorable.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 20, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Go Dutch! The goat trainer!! That’s adorable.


Ha ha, he tried that’s for sure.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 20, 2022)

SageHill said:


> With all this you’ve done I can guess you’ll be the highest bidder!


I hope, the highest is this one family who knows everyone. That my biggest issue, I know no one, so I’m just sending 50+ market letters to lots of people who I’m not sure will even look at it.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 20, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I hope, the highest is this one family who knows everyone. That my biggest issue, I know no one, so I’m just sending 50+ market letters to lots of people who I’m not sure will even look at it.


Ya know - thinking outside the box ----- any animal talent agencies or trainers - he'd be great in commercials. Send them some market letters - saying he's so much more and a link to a youtube video or something. Might not go anywhere, and then again you never know. Ah heck - reach for the stars - find the trainers/whatever that are in CA and send them letters too. Just the cost of a stamp, paper, and envelope.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 20, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Ya know - thinking outside the box ----- any animal talent agencies or trainers - he'd be great in commercials. Send them some market letters - saying he's so much more and a link to a youtube video or something. Might not go anywhere, and then again you never know. Ah heck - reach for the stars - find the trainers/whatever that are in CA and send them letters too. Just the cost of a stamp, paper, and envelope.


That is a great idea. Ill Make sure to do that. Never thought buyers would be interested in the tricks and training we do. Thanks for that. Definitely going to do that


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 20, 2022)

Hay y’all seen. The new AFLAC commercials with the goat? I wonder if I should send him an email offering Dutch for a commercial I mean he is trained to spin, to jump and to jump on things. so maybe


----------



## SageHill (Dec 20, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Hay y’all seen. The new AFLAC commercials with the goat? I wonder if I should send him an email offering Dutch for a commercial I mean he is trained to spin, to jump and to jump on things. so maybe


HECK YES !!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2022)

I agree! Can’t hurt to try.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Dec 21, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Ya know - thinking outside the box ----- any animal talent agencies or trainers - he'd be great in commercials. Send them some market letters - saying he's so much more and a link to a youtube video or something. Might not go anywhere, and then again you never know. Ah heck - reach for the stars - find the trainers/whatever that are in CA and send them letters too. Just the cost of a stamp, paper, and envelope.


Yeah!!!!do this


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 23, 2022)

Woh I woke up and it was 70, it is now 63. It’s just getting colder. I put  fleece under his spandex and then I have two coats to put on tonight. It going to freeze!!!


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 26, 2022)

Took off the 2 coats, just fleece and spandex tonight. We went on a walk and Keven the cat came. Dutch sprinted a lap around the buss loop. He was happy to be out. He ran back to get to his food. Very good boy. He got apple slices for Christmas.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 29, 2022)

Big show tomorrow! He is getting colorful to say the least. Definitely a weirdo. 
I spent 4 hours getting him washed and shaved twice


----------



## Show Sebright (Jan 2, 2023)

He was good at the show. Judge was weird and inexperienced. Said things like “placing that one for fun”, and “idk what it is she doesn’t have a good top line or leg like the second place but I placed her first because she just stuck out to me”

I completely clean Dutch stall


----------



## Baymule (Jan 2, 2023)

What the heck kind of comments is that? Weird and inexperienced are kind words. I’m thinking just plain dumb.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jan 2, 2023)

Baymule said:


> What the heck kind of comments is that? Weird and inexperienced are kind words. I’m thinking just plain dumb.


Yeh he must of herd us ring side. At the end he talked about how he had judged at collages and has been raising sheep since he was young. Like no judge has ever done that.

We looked him up and what do we find… he is nonexistent. He is very new to the judging ring


----------



## Baymule (Jan 2, 2023)

I’m glad he could congratulate himself. I’m sure nobody else did.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 2, 2023)

The winner did  
Shame when everyone knows more than the judge.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jan 3, 2023)

😮‍💨🥳 
Just finished both of my record books. All 21 pages of each, 2 essays, 12 pictures, and a lot of math. 
And I cleaned my Dad’s and my boots.


----------

